# Our adoption has been successfull!



## louise1985 (May 27, 2008)

I am so happy, we have a little lionhead girl called Primrose arriving on saturday! We are going to bond her with our 6 month Lionhead male, both neutered.

We will have lots of help with this, having not been something I have done before, but if anyone has any advise that would help us I would be very greatful - I really want them to fall in love but realise that it is difficult to bond rabbits are we will have to be very careful how we do this!

Thanks


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Congratulations 

you have my number, i'll answer any questions you have if i can


----------



## louise1985 (May 27, 2008)

Thank you, I don't think we would be getting her if it wasn't for you so I really appreciate it! Pictures to follow at the weekend - hopefully they will be snuggling together and not trying to eat each other!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great news cant wait for pics,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Congratulations on Primrose!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Im gagging to hear how its going!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

crofty said:


> Im gagging to hear how its going!!!!!!!!!!


me to,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## louise1985 (May 27, 2008)

It is going really well, I think I panicked over nothing!
We put them in the bath togethers at first as that was a good neutral space, they had a good sniff but then they both jumped straight out!
We had them in seperate cages for most of the day but let them out together in the evening, he chased her a lot but she was running up behind him when he stopped so we think it was all play! There was no fighting at all, lots of nose rubbing and sniffing!
he went to lie on her a few times but at the last minute she changed her mind and ran off! They seem to be getting on really well and we are pleased, she is lovely, so pretty but a lot bigger than him! Hopefully in a day or two they will be snuggling together!
I will put some pictures up soon too!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

louise1985 said:


> It is going really well, I think I panicked over nothing!
> We put them in the bath togethers at first as that was a good neutral space, they had a good sniff but then they both jumped straight out!
> We had them in seperate cages for most of the day but let them out together in the evening, he chased her a lot but she was running up behind him when he stopped so we think it was all play! There was no fighting at all, lots of nose rubbing and sniffing!
> he went to lie on her a few times but at the last minute she changed her mind and ran off! They seem to be getting on really well and we are pleased, she is lovely, so pretty but a lot bigger than him! Hopefully in a day or two they will be snuggling together!
> I will put some pictures up soon too!


Oh thats brilliant, im so pleased for you.... will be checking for pics everyday!!!  x


----------



## louise1985 (May 27, 2008)

I have taken some but my computer wouldn't let me upload them for some reason, I will try again tonight.


----------



## louise1985 (May 27, 2008)

Ok I have finally put some pictures up! They aren't very good as they won't keep still - I am yet to get a nice one of them together but will try again soon!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh yay!!!!!!!!!! Have you posted them on Rabbits united for starlight? They look sooooo gorgeous together!!!!


----------



## louise1985 (May 27, 2008)

I have just emailed her a link to this page so she can have a look

- they are very much in love with each other and having a great time! They seem to get closer every day and she seems very happy in her new home!

Thanks again.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey its Kris, Im so glad they are getting on well they look so cute together


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

VampiricLust said:


> Hey its Kris, Im so glad they are getting on well they look so cute together


Oh yay hi Kris, they do look cute dont they! I love a happy ending


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very cute,,both of them,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## louise1985 (May 27, 2008)

Thanks, we think they are lovely together too!

I am just trying to convince my boyfriend to let us move to somewhere with a bigger garden soon, I want more!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

louise1985 said:


> Thanks, we think they are lovely together too!
> 
> I am just trying to convince my boyfriend to let us move to somewhere with a bigger garden soon, I want more!


hehe uh oh shes on a roll now!!!


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

Congratulations.. wow they are really cute... nice pics...


----------



## jcl_24 (Jul 2, 2008)

There is a size difference but they both look lovely. Glad to read they are making friends 

"....then they both jumped straight out!"
Aw, lively Lionheads.

Jo x


----------



## louise1985 (May 27, 2008)

There is a huge size difference - she is getting bigger wheras he seems to have stopped growing! Luckily they don't fight at all so the size doesn't matter!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

what little Beauties


----------

